# Will older VW 16 inch wheels fit a MK VI GTI (that had 18" rims)?



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if the 16" would clear the calipers? I want to make up a set of winter wheels with a higher profile sidewall tire.


----------



## vr6_frk (Jan 7, 2009)

*16" wheels fittment*

Yes they will fit. look at the tire size and pressure sticker on the driver door. I have steelies on with 205/50/16 and i am on koni's with H&R springs with no rubbing issues.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> I'm wondering if the 16" would clear the calipers? I want to make up a set of winter wheels with a higher profile sidewall tire.


Yes. your full size spare tire is likely a 16" steel wheel.


----------

